# Sharp Knives



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To sharpen your CUTCOs without scratching the beauty of that part that doesn't need scratches , use masking tape to protect a product that was proudly made in the U.S.A.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Damascus blade?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

_Copied : To ensure the highest quality knives, *Cutco starts with high-carbon, stainless steel* that holds a sharp edge while maintaining its beauty. This steel also resists rust and corrosion._


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

So the masking tape will protect the blade when running it through the motorized sharpener wheels on the back of my can opener?


JUST KIDDING... I use my set of Arkansas Whetstones.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> So the masking tape will protect the blade when running it through the motorized sharpener wheels on the back of my can opener?
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING... I use my set of Arkansas Whetstones.


 I use my set of Arkansas Whetstones
And your mailing address is: *_* *_* *_*


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I use my set of Arkansas Whetstones
> And your mailing address is: *_*


LOL, I have always liked a very sharp knife, I bought the stones 46 yrs ago in NYC in Grand Central Terminal, at the then Hoffritz store.
Back when, the knives were still made in Germany.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> LOL, I have always liked a very sharp knife, I bought the stones 46 yrs ago in NYC in Grand Central Terminal, at the then Hoffritz store.
> Back when, the knives were still made in Germany.


Two were brought to me by our daughter that had taken them to a CUTCO rep. in the big city to be sharpened rather sending back to the factory and they screwed them up big time . The 2 she brought me looked as if they used a Dremel at hi speed and the stone was about 10 grit and out of round by 1/8" . Pathetic


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thats a crying shame, I am sure there are local people that sharpen to a razors edge.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

All Cutco products are backed by  


Forever Sharpness Guarantee Your Cutco knives will stay sharp for years. But, when the time comes for a little TLC, send it back for FREE factory sharpening. 

Forever Performance Guarantee We hold our products to the highest standards, so if at any time you are not happy with how your Cutco products perform, *we'll correct the problem or replace it. 
*




*The Cutco Difference*


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Koran and a 3000/6000 water stone. No freaking tape or other stuff needed.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have purchased all my knives one at a time over 35 years. I also bought a Chefs Choice® 3 stage sharpener about 20 years ago.
I use the sharpener maybe once a year and use my steel every time I use a knife.
Tomato's are scared of my knives. They are very sharp and stay sharp with a steel.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If i could get this old fellow to answer his cell phone , to obtain his schedule in my neighborhood , i'd give him the business if sharpening the knives with his cordless .


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You don't need him at all. You don't need to pay anyone either. This is what I use very very rarely. But its great when you need more than a steel. No nicking and perfect angle.
Also if you have some very dull knives this will get them sharp again. This is not intended to be used regularly. Even though it has a fiber wheel on number 3 slot.
I pull through number 2, two times only. Its razor sharp with 2-3 pulls through.








And this every time you use your knife.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I too value nice sharp knives. And I have good quality knives that are over 30 years old. I got them from when I worked in the housewares area of a large department store in the Midwest. Every time I sold something from various companies, we would earn points. Whether it be from Braun, Krups, Wusthoff Trident, Henkels, Calphalon, Cuisinart or other companies. It wasn't every sale it was during certain times and events. 

I liked the Trident Classic knives the best as that is what fit my hands and worked well with me. And I have a lot of them. I also have a bunch of different types of cookware as well. I really like the old style Cuisinart which have a thick copper layer, sandwiched between a thin stainless outer disc and a thicker cookware pan surface. The copper layer is about as thick as a penny. 

I hate using definitives but, I always steel my knives every time I use them. It was how I was taught by the reps. And by watching cooking shows. And it does make a difference. One day, I came across an ad for knife sharpening from a local knife store. It was bring in 5 knives for $10. (This was about 10 years after I left the department store.) When I went back to pick them up, the guy asked how I took care of them. I explained I steeled them every time and I asked why. He said that some of them still had the factory edge. And this was after 10 years of use!!

My local grocery store before, I moved to Colorado, has a butcher department. They would sharpen knives for their guest for free. Up to 4 at a time. I would bring in my knives on occasion and the butcher would look at them and hand me back a couple explaining that they didn't need sharpening. 

I have other knives that I DO sharpen using a whet stone. (Diamond stone actually) And I do have a chef's choice for when a knife gets really whacked and I need to reset the edge. Then I start with the really coarse wheels and run it through 3 times on each side. And I only do this when I need to reset a knife blade. Not for touch ups. 2 and 3 are used maybe every other year or so or when I feel it needs it. 

A steel is really all you need, but do it every time. And to get the right angle, thing of a sharpened pencil. That is the best angle I have found to use. 22.5 degrees. (think of halves. 90* is half of 180*, 45* is half of 90 and 22.5* is half of 45*)

NEVER WASH YOUR KNIVES IN THE DISHWASHER. The chemicals and heat are too caustic. Let them soak in hot water for a bit, then use a non-stock scotch brite pad and lay the blade on the edge of the sink to give it support. and to keep the edge safe and scrub the blade. OR, you can wrap the blade, from the heel to the edge with the pad and scrub. Rince and then hand dry. I don't use a block, I hang them from a magnetic bar. If you use a block, make sure the edge doesn't lay against the wood as you draw it out. 

Spend a bit more and a good quality knife and you will be amazed. You will also need fewer knives than you think.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Topic just reminded me of a time long ago (when I is a kid in Brooklyn) once a week an old guy in a horse drawn wagon used to ride thru and ringing a set of bells.
Most of the houses had women running out with knives for him to sharpen. Dam that was long ago.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I got this about a year ago, used it once (worked great), let a friend borrow it, and haven't seen it since...









Amazon.com: Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener Ken Onion Edition : Home & Kitchen


Buy Work Sharp Knife & Tool Sharpener Ken Onion Edition: Knife Sharpeners - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

For my kitchen knives I use a Norton 60 grit and 320 grit combination carborundum then might go to a coarse and fine Norton India stone. Steel everytime I use one.
For my wood chisels I use silicon carbide paper stuck to a piece of plate glass with WD-40 and a honing guide. They'll shave hair as will the kitchen knives.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

ktownskier said:


> I too value nice sharp knives. And I have good quality knives that are over 30 years old. I got them from when I worked in the housewares area of a large department store in the Midwest. Every time I sold something from various companies, we would earn points. Whether it be from Braun, Krups, Wusthoff Trident, Henkels, Calphalon, Cuisinart or other companies. It wasn't every sale it was during certain times and events.
> 
> I liked the Trident Classic knives the best as that is what fit my hands and worked well with me. And I have a lot of them. I also have a bunch of different types of cookware as well. I really like the old style Cuisinart which have a thick copper layer, sandwiched between a thin stainless outer disc and a thicker cookware pan surface. The copper layer is about as thick as a penny.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Though there is some debatable thinking on dishwashers and high quality knives. I never put mine in the dishwasher but have been told by several experts its not a bad thing to do and that restaurants put high quality knives in commercial dishwashers.
I wash mine in dish soap, rinse well and hand dry. I agree on wood knife blocks and have been meaning to buy a magnetic knife holder for many years now. I use a wood block. But its all I have until......I get a magnetic one.




Steve2444 said:


> Topic just reminded me of a time long ago (when I is a kid in Brooklyn) once a week an old guy in a horse drawn wagon used to ride thru and ringing a set of bells.
> Most of the houses had women running out with knives for him to sharpen. Dam that was long ago.


I don't think I ever saw that, but would welcome that today!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

J. V. said:


> I don't think I ever saw that, but would welcome that today!


Yea, that was back in the 50's


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Excellent post. Though there is some debatable thinking on dishwashers and high quality knives. I never put mine in the dishwasher but have been told by several experts its not a bad thing to do and that restaurants put high quality knives in commercial dishwashers.
> I wash mine in dish soap, rinse well and hand dry. I agree on wood knife blocks and have been meaning to buy a magnetic knife holder for many years now. I use a wood block. But its all I have until......I get a magnetic one.


Some of the knives used in restaurants are meant to be put through a dishwasher. Victronix makes knives that are of high quality but with a sealed handle to prevent contamination. Those would be used by line cooks and others who would do prep work or cutting sandwiches and things like that. Or even slicing up a steak, chicken, and other protein. 

However, some chefs, especially celebrity and Michelin star chef's carry their knives with them and those are never put in a dishwasher. They are cared for like a first born. Some are carried in something like a briefcase but usually in a knife roll. (I have one, only because I am a geek/nerd. I have a carry case for my craft cocktail supplies as well!! That is due to my usually being asked to cook when I travel and bartend too. )


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

ktownskier said:


> Some of the knives used in restaurants are meant to be put through a dishwasher. Victronix makes knives that are of high quality but with a sealed handle to prevent contamination. Those would be used by line cooks and others who would do prep work or cutting sandwiches and things like that. Or even slicing up a steak, chicken, and other protein.
> 
> However, some chefs, especially celebrity and Michelin star chef's carry their knives with them and those are never put in a dishwasher. They are cared for like a first born. Some are carried in something like a briefcase but usually in a knife roll. (I have one, only because I am a geek/nerd. I have a carry case for my craft cocktail supplies as well!! That is due to my usually being asked to cook when I travel and bartend too. )


Totally agree. I got tired of cooking at others homes and venues to find out they did not have one decent knife available.
I bought a knife roll and have it ready if the need comes up.
Like you I do not put kitchen knives into the dishwasher. I paid dearly for them. Wash, rinse, dry by hand and put away immediately after use.
My oldest knife is 38 years old. 10" chef. AJ Henckels 4 star. I have a 8" chefs knife same. Along with a few others like paring and utility knives. I bought a bread knife a couple years ago that is fantastic. I don't remember the name. It was fairly cheap online. But it slices bread great.
Taken care of these knives will outlast me and whomever inherits them. Unfortunately the inheritants will not have a clue. I can see them being used to open cans.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh. I bought a very expensive Henckles cleaver some years ago and I am not pleased with it at all. Its to thick and is very hard to get an edge on. Even with the sharpener.
It resides in a drawer somewhere in the kitchen. That purchase was a mistake. And I have not replaced it either. I am thinking a Japanese style. Thin body lightweight to. Can use for everything as well.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> Most of the houses had women running out with knives for him to sharpen. Dam that was long ago.


I'm thinking it would be hard to find a guy that would be willing to have a bunch of women running at him with knives in today's world.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Oh. I bought a very expensive Henckles cleaver some years ago and I am not pleased with it at all. Its to thick and is very hard to get an edge on. Even with the sharpener.
> It resides in a drawer somewhere in the kitchen. That purchase was a mistake. And I have not replaced it either. I am thinking a Japanese style. Thin body lightweight to. Can use for everything as well.


That was probably a bone cleaver for hacking apart large primal cuts or whole birds. Even when I sold them I never found a use to get one. Although I did get a thin blade Chinese cleaver. It is great for doing a lot of thick veg like root veg. Parsnips, hard shell squash and the like. It is probably the same size as your Henkel's just thinner. And since it is carbon steel, much easier to sharpen and hone.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> I'm thinking it would be hard to find a guy that would be willing to have a bunch of women running at him with knives in today's world.


That is why you learn the three most important words in a relationship. 

I AM SORRY.

Learn to say them with conviction. Even if you may not mean them and especially if you know you are right. Just learn to say them. Early and often. 

It is surprising how quickly those 3 little words can defuse a troubled situation. much more than the other 3 little words. You should say those as well. 

Please forgive me. 
or 
I was wrong. 

Those 3 three simple 3 word sentences will keep a relationship alive better than almost any other words. And they need to be used as much as the fourth 3 word combo.

I love you!!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

ktownskier said:


> That is why you learn the three most important words in a relationship.
> 
> I AM SORRY.
> 
> ...


And stay out of the kitchen where the sharp knives are kept


----------

